#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-01-05
<`zillah> i
<`zillah> am having ubuntu problems tonight  :(
<DoubleB> Hello everybody
<startrekker> hi
<zillah> hi
<DoubleB> make it so
<startrekker> :)
<DoubleB> startrekker, are you old school or a TNG guy?
<zillah> what's everybody up to tonight?
<startrekker> I like everything but the new one
<startrekker> DS9 is the best imho
<DoubleB> Watching Ice Road Truckers
<startrekker> playing GTA4
<DoubleB> yeah i liked DS9 also.
<zillah> i can't get sound on a new laptop that i put ubuntu on  :(
<startrekker> 10.10?
<zillah> yeah
<startrekker> Have you gotten all the updates?
<zillah> not yet
<DoubleB> hmm
<zillah> i'll try that
<startrekker> that fixed mine :)
<zillah> i'm having problems installing windows 7 on here too
<DoubleB> wow
<startrekker> I usually put win7 on first then linux
<DoubleB> step away from the laptop
<zillah> if i install windows first, ubuntu doesn't see any partitions
<DoubleB> that is the way MS made win7 so you can't install Linux :P
<startrekker> I never had any problems doing both
<startrekker> if you aren't playing games on m$ I'd suggest virtualbox
<zillah> i installed osx 10.5 first...i think it did some weird things to the partition tables that window didn't correct
<startrekker> oh hackintosh or actual mac
<zillah> i may go that route
<zillah> hackintosh
<zillah> but i gave up, hardware support was a nightmare
<startrekker> which kinda laptop?
<zillah> acer aspire 7736z
<DoubleB> download partition magic and fix the tables?
<DoubleB> when did you buy that?
<zillah> i didn't, it's a repair that hasn't been picked up for 3 months
<zillah> i took the hard drive out and put another one in, i'm just going to use it and if they ever come back for it, i'll just put their drive back in
<startrekker> funny
<startrekker> I think I'll go pickup my laptop
<startrekker> j/k
<zillah> i have a desktop that i can't figure out what to do with either...it's been there almost 6 months i think
<DoubleB> wow
<startrekker> so how hard was it to get OSx on
<zillah> easy, i used ipc prepatched iso
<DoubleB> oh has biz picked up after the bolidays?
<zillah> i installed 10.6 from a retail disc using a bootloader disc, but it wouldn't boot after the install
<zillah> a little bit, but it's nothing like it was a couple months ago
<DoubleB> just don't update it right? :P
<zillah> right
<zillah> i told jennifer tonight i need to just sell every computer i have and get a macbook lol
<zillah> and just have mac os, win7, and ubuntu
<zillah> :D
<DoubleB> people will be bringing in their christmas cmputers infected with Norton Trail version on them soon enough :D
<DoubleB> trial*
<startrekker> Why can't they just sell clean computers
<zillah> lol exactly
<DoubleB> bloatware=$
<startrekker> first thing I do is wipe it and put a clean os on :)
<zillah> that's why restore discs=garbage
<startrekker> at least apple doesn't bloatware their machines
<DoubleB> heh
<zillah> just bloated price tag  :P
<DoubleB> yeah but soon they will have an app store. next we will be jailbreaking our macs :P
<zillah> lol probably
<startrekker> I saw somewhere a patent for a iPad Slider that looked pretty interesting
<startrekker> if Steam would just make a linux client
<zillah> i can't decide if i want to upgrade the mac mini to lion
<zillah> it seems kinda slow already with snow leopard
<DoubleB> maybe lion will run better
<zillah> we're going to memphis on friday, want me to pick you up a copy of ilife?
<zillah> so...what's the big deal with steam?  what does it do?
<startrekker> its like itunes but for games
<zillah> oh ok
<startrekker> they have specials and you can get $50 games for 1.99 sometimes
<zillah> that's cool
<startrekker> they have a mac client
<zillah> yeah, i've heard a lot of people talking about it
<DoubleB> no iLife for me
<zillah> i haven't played with it much...i did make a slideshow that was like 6 minutes long the other night and it took about 2 hours to render lol
<az7> what is up all?
<DoubleB> hey
<zillah> hey az7
<az7> yeah, steam needs to do a linux client
<zillah> and there needs to be a linux netflix client  :)
<az7> that'd be nice too.. screw silverlight btw
<az7> well more DRM.. cause i think it works with the mono plugin.. but still
<startrekker> html5 would be nice
<az7> that would be pretty sweet
<zillah> that's one of the reasons i want to be able to dual boot this laptop
<az7> does it work in vmware or wine?
<startrekker> haven
<startrekker> t tried
<DoubleB> I haz Roku and it runs linux so Where is my app for Ubuntu!
<zillah> i've read where some people have gotten it to "sorta" work with wine
<zillah> amen DoubleB
<az7> i'll 2nd that
<DoubleB> roku may pay licenses for h.264
<zillah> wow, ubuntu 10.10 base install already has 200+ updates to download
<startrekker> and I bet one of them fixes the sound issue
<zillah> i hope so  :)
<DoubleB> yay go 10mB centurylink!
<DoubleB> Mb*
<zillah> i just hope when i get ready to try to install win7 again i don't end up re-installing ubuntu too
<zillah> yeah, it's been more like 0.10 Mb since xmas
<startrekker> i'd do that first
<zillah> i'll wait on win7 unless i really need it for something first
<zillah> my desktop has a windows drive in it and i haven't ever booted to it lol
<zillah> i forgot it was even in there until just the other day
<DoubleB> did every one get xbox live for xmas or something? :P
<zillah> lol probably
<startrekker> I don't have an xbox but I want a kinect to play with
<zillah> we know they aren't using Limewire :P
<zillah> yeah, that would be cool
<DoubleB> ha no now it is piratewire
<zillah> grrrr it's moving at 50-80 kB/s
<zillah> maybe i should notify them that i have an FCC router coming
<DoubleB> >D
<zillah> i still haven't gotten notice that it actually shipped though, i wonder if the FCC is going to drop the ball on this one too
<DoubleB> LOL
<zillah> i put in a change of address for my ham license when i moved a few years ago and it still hasn't gone through
<DoubleB> It has a curse word filter
<zillah> i think i've moved 5 more times since then
<zillah> what does?
<zillah> the router?
<zillah> LOL
<startrekker> i've always wanted to get a ham license
<zillah> it's not too bad, you can get the entire question pool and read through it beforehand
<startrekker> didn't they take out the morse code portion
<zillah> and now you don't have to know morse code to get a general or amateur extra
<DoubleB> if youi want your change of address you will have to rattle someone's cage
<startrekker> how much is a decent radio setup?
<zillah> yeah, before you could get a tech license with no code, but you couldn't use much outside of 2m
<zillah> depends on what you're wanting to do with it
<zillah> if you just want to talk on a local repeater you can good a good mobile for under $100 on ebay, then you just need some copper tubing for a j pole antenna and a good power supply
<zillah> where are you located startrekker?
<startrekker> conway
<zillah> ah, you should be able to find lots of hams around you that would probably help you out
<zillah> the guys up here gave me a couple tuners and antennas and stuff when i was starting out
<zillah> i took my test at batesville on the ARRL field day
<zillah> but then i joined the Lawrence County club since it was the closest to home
<zillah> http://cgi.ebay.com/Icom-IC-25-2m-FM-transceiver-SN18848-/260717090562?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb3f31702
<zillah> i have one of those, it was my first 2 meter
<zillah> mine is the 25-A though, i think it's a little higher wattage
<startrekker> doesn't ship to the US
<zillah> yeah, i noticed that
<startrekker> that kinda odd
<zillah> he does if you sign a waiver it looks like
<zillah> wow, there isn't near as much ham radio stuff on ebay anymore
<zillah> http://cgi.ebay.com/Radio-Shack-HTX-252-cosmetically-beautiful-2m-144-/260717132764?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb3f3bbdc
<zillah> that radio shack one is pretty cheap
<zillah> if you have the money though i would go for something that is 2m/440, you might get a little more use out of that
<startrekker> thanks for the advice
<DoubleB> yeah I should become a ham it w ould have been great during the ice storm
<startrekker> you able to pickup slow scan tv stations?
<zillah> i've never tried, i don't have the equipment for it
<zillah> brb reboot
<DoubleB> it may not reboot :P
<startrekker> whats the linux equiv of a blue screen of death
<zillah> you rock...i have sound now
<DoubleB> yay!
<zillah> i'm not used to upgrades fixing things in linux lol
<startrekker> when I first switched to 10.10 I had to get all the future releases to get sound working
<startrekker> next time the updates fixed it
<DoubleB> ubuntu is pretty good at that. updates have fixed video problems for me before
<startrekker> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/579300
<zillah> i guess i'm still using 9 on the desktop
<startrekker> i'm actually rocking fedora 14 right nwo
<DoubleB> 10.4 on my eee pc. unity is to annoying for a small screen
<startrekker> tried netbookremix?
<startrekker> I had that one my 900a
<zillah> i've only used fedora on servers
<zillah> i think that's what he's talking about, it has the unity interface
<DoubleB> yes that is what I am running now. the unity 10.10 panel gets in the way. needs quto hide
<startrekker> i wanted to try something differnt
<DoubleB> auto*
<zillah> replace it with window maker  :)
<zillah> looks good even at 640x480 lol
<DoubleB> yeah or lxde
<DoubleB> xfc
<DoubleB> netbook 10.04 is fine for now
<startrekker> isn't ubuntu going to unity across the board?
<zillah> i think so, hopefully they'll improve on it a lot first
<DoubleB> yes
<zillah> i was pretty annoyed with it on a netbook too
<DoubleB> all i want is auto hide of the panel dock thing
<startrekker> I kinda liked it
<DoubleB> then i could use unity
<DoubleB> it was nice to look at great icons
<startrekker> I didn't like having a windows program in the repo
<zillah> i do think the panel takes up too much space, and on a netbook you don't have much to spare
<DoubleB> purple
<zillah> a windows program?
<startrekker> progressquest
<startrekker> it installs wine
<zillah> ah
<startrekker> (sudo apt-get install pq
<startrekker> that kinda put me off a bit
<startrekker> whats next have 8bit games install dosbox for you?
<zillah> that is one of the oddest games i've ever seen
<startrekker> true but having something that you can install through apt being a windows program seemed really really wrong to me
<zillah> makes me wanna play nethack though :P
<zillah> i agree about the windows thing though
<DoubleB> sham wow!
<startrekker> makes you say wow everytime
<zillah> hey, my webcam even works  :)
<DoubleB> kaboom cleans spaghetti out of the shower
<zillah> LMAO
<DoubleB> I think some logitechs do
<startrekker> if you are eating spaghetti in the shower you've got a serious problem
<zillah> LOL
<DoubleB> not as bad as having sex in a vase
<startrekker> with a working credit card you can pay for dvd codecs from fluendo
<zillah> i can't remember what i used to use to watch dvds on linux
<DoubleB> install libdvdcss2 and totem will do it
<DoubleB> startrekker, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HE_IcfYEH4o
<zillah> yeah, that's probably what i was using
<zillah> i just want a good DLNA client for linux
<zillah> that would make me happy
<startrekker> http://medibuntu.org/
<DoubleB> what webcam do you have?
<startrekker> that was great I'm sure you've all seen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWRyj5cHIQA
<zillah> it's just the one that's built-in
<zillah> lol yeah startrekker
<startrekker> its been fun
<zillah> heading out?
<startrekker> yeah I've got a warm bowl of spaghetti in my bathtub calling my name
<zillah> lmfao
<DoubleB> >-D
<zillah> before long i'm gonna head downstairs and look for that vase
<zillah> :P
<DoubleB> lmfao
<zillah> nice meeting you startrekker
<startrekker> and you
#ubuntu-us-ar 2012-01-02
<Shadee> Hi
#ubuntu-us-ar 2014-12-31
<TommyT> OK finally I'm here on chat night.
<TommyT> JonathanD greetings I'm an hour late for "chat night"
<TommyT> ha
